# Free Neutering RSPCA



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

This ad is on preloved today

Hi all

The RSPCA Manchester and Salford Branch is running a week of free neutering! Save hundreds of pounds in vet bills!

Free neutering for male/female cats aged 9weeks or over and male only dogs/puppies aged 12 weeks and over.

Neutering will take place in Wythenshawe, week commencing 18th May.

To apply for a free neutering place please call.

Limited availability left, priority given to people on a means tested benefit and living in the Manchester & Salford area. You must be able to drop off your pet by 9.30 and collect by 4.30pm.

Please ring or reply to this message for more information!


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

I wish they would do something like that down here, I could do with it? its so expensive


----------



## ruby2ruby (Apr 29, 2009)

The R.S.P.C.A are a sneaky lot..

What they do offer that no one hears about is REDUCED cost spaying and neutering schemes - you don't have to be on income support to recieve these just on a low income and at least be in reciept of tax credits all you do is ring their head office and ask for a voucher, they send the voucher to your vet, job done! They are running a big advert for this at the moment in my local rag!


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

CPL have been known to spay and nueter for free even if you arent on benefits... it helps the cause in the long run and realistically even if you are working dosent mean you can afford it, I just got dahlia done and it cost over £80 and the check ups were £8 each way in a taxi... I wouldnt have it any other way but I'm an extreme animal lover and dont have a family to support....


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

That's a good deal - I am sure they're going to get many people, enquiring for that!!


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

I bet ts not really free though. I would imaging they claim it back off the government as its for people on low income.
They raise enouph money to spay all dogs and cats for free but that would be too simple to sort out the overpopulation wouldn't it.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

tinamary said:


> I bet ts not really free though. I would imaging they claim it back off the government as its for people on low income.
> They raise enouph money to spay all dogs and cats for free but that would be too simple to sort out the overpopulation wouldn't it.


The government have no part in the RSPCA whatsoever.

The scheme is funded by the RSPCA and them alone.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Thats good to hear


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

yeah.. the RSPCA dont actually have the facilities or money to spay/nueter every cat for free, they are after all a charity.


----------



## kateface (May 17, 2010)

Hi!
Just wondering if I could have some more info regarding this!
Cheers!
Kate


----------

